# cochlopetalum ID please



## rbedard (Jun 3, 2015)

Continuing to sort out this collection. This plant is labeled Pinocchio; but I am used to seeing the Pinocchio from OZ that are (moquetteanum x primulinum). This is smaller and much darker. Foliage is also wrong: far too dark green, and has a lot of anthocyanin pigmentation on the underside. Staminode looks about right.

Am assuming this is mislabeled. Anyone have any opinions as to what this actually is?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 3, 2015)

It could easily be Pinocchio, maybe with primulinum var. purpurescens and a non-moquetteanum type glaucophyllum, at least to my eye.


----------



## rbedard (Jun 3, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> It could easily be Pinocchio, maybe with primulinum var. purpurescens and a non-moquetteanum type glaucophyllum, at least to my eye.



Thanks 

Yeah, I spent a couple hours today looking at the plant, Cribb's book, pictures in OrchidWiz, and determined that the reason it doesn't look right to me is that all the other Pinocchio I have seen were made with moquettianum. I think this may be correctly labeled. Came back to post that. LOL

I like this flower a lot btw.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2015)

I looked at it and thought "Pinocchio" -- so I agree that the label is probably correct.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 8, 2015)

Whether species or primary hybrids within this group, they tend to confuse the hell out of me. lol

I would stick with what the label says, although it does look not so Pinocchio.
Genetic variability can do some wacky things sometimes.


----------

